
Buying Bitcoin Just Got Way Easier - jorde
https://blog.coinbase.com/2016/06/01/buying-bitcoin-just-got-way-easier/
======
znpy
Does this mean that I can now put a "Pay me" button on my websites, be paid
with regular debit cards and receive bitcoins directly ?

Sounds awesome!

